# New Mazda CX-7: Hot or not ???



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Hi guys,
Just want to share some views on this new Mazda CX-7

I found the lines absolutely beautiful!
and all this package powered by a breathtaking 244 HP, 4 cylinder, 2.3 litre Turbo charged engine.

Have a look for yourself and post your comments...
http://www.mazda.ca/root.asp
go to site and click CX-7 tab


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

One comment.

Nissan Murano replica LOL


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*To each his own*

Not my cup-of-tea.

Roof line and rear quarter window look like a Toyota Matrix.

Placement of antenna gives that "remote-controlled" car look.

If the cockpit is like the Murano, you'll need a pilots license to drive it - - and with the power, that may be appropriate.

I'd bet it will be "thirsty" and with the price of gas these days......

Essentially it's a sport car dressed up as an SUV......bet you won't see many of these in the "outback".


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

I drove a mazdaspeed 6 and was impressed with the car in every way. This thing shares the same engine only a litle less power. I think it will be a hit. Combine good looks with beautiful interiors and lots of power and you have a good seller.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

I agree ValBoo, at the end of year I'll be searching for car, I'll take a deep look at CX-7 if 2 things:

1° If Mazda open a dealership here at my hometown (Mazda jus entered Mexican Market, instead we got all euro-brands, by the way, they're not the best quality ones, because Euro driving habits & roads are way too different than Mex ones).

2° If Mazda import this SUV

Ahhh also:

3° If Nissan won't import here the X-Trail GT with the beloved SR20VET w/280hp


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

I thought it looked like a mini-Murano as well  I like it. Sure it wouldn't be anygood off-road but it looks good onroad.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

Yuk. Ford Focus that likes cake.


----------



## stumpac (Jul 12, 2006)

ValBoo said:


> Hi guys,
> Just want to share some views on this new Mazda CX-7
> 
> I found the lines absolutely beautiful!
> ...


Not to say that the CX-7 isn't a great new machine - we drove it before buying the X Trail - the Mazda is MUCH quicker, and more innovative - but .... visibility is poor to the rear quarter - and gas mileage SUCKS i'm told - by a test in one of the car mags -- my wife far prefers the X Trail for its wonderful visibility in all directions. It's all a matter of taste and what suits you -- oh yes, and the Mazda is about $5K more money equipped as we would want - and another few K with all extras!!


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> One comment.
> 
> Nissan Murano replica LOL


That was my first impression too - but I guess that's good thing. I like the Murano.


----------



## xedmonton (Jun 28, 2006)

I test drove the CX-7 and was quite impressed. What I was not impressed with is the price, especially if you add any extras. What also makes the CX-7 less desireable is that it runs on premium fuel only. I know it's only a few cents extra, but it still adds up.

Michael


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

Nice. But anyone seen it in the flesh? I thought the new Hyundai Santa Fe looked good in pictures until I saw it for real - looks weird.

Murano for me anytime. Oops, I think the x-trail heard that.


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

When My X-Trail lease expires I'll be looking for something like Murano. At that time I'll check the Mazda out


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm also waiting for *Acura RDX*, I know much expensive but there's another option considering we (outside Japan) can't get X-Trail GT's if I could I won't turn to look other brands.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

I took a look at one at west coast mazda. Not bad looking outside. The wheels are 18" but look stupid. The interior is really nice. Mazda can sure design nice interiors. Didn't get to drive one because I was pressed for time ( wife sitting in x-trail giving me the stink eye.) This one was the GS model and was just over $33,000. The GT model is another 3-4 thousand.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

manuelga said:


> I'm also waiting for *Acura RDX*, I know much expensive but there's another option considering we (outside Japan) can't get X-Trail GT's if I could I won't turn to look other brands.


Yep you are right... it is here.

Acura RDX

Acura.com

Now it is Acura's turn to turbocharge a little 4 cyl engine and propel their HP/TQ figures into the mid 200.... amazing power!

I wonder when Nissan is going to bring this technology out of Japan and get in with the competitors 

Looks like a 'beauty' from the pictures; probably much better visibility than the CX-7.
And in all fairness probably much better technology than Mazda's.


----------

